
How Debian Is Trying to Make Software Trustworthy Again (2015) - walterbell
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/78xnge/how-debian-is-trying-to-shut-down-the-cia-and-make-software-trustworthy-again
======
oil25
Needs "2015" in the title. The article is about reproducible builds. Here's a
more technical and less alarmist explanation of how it works in Debian:

[https://wiki.debian.org/ReproducibleBuilds/About](https://wiki.debian.org/ReproducibleBuilds/About)

------
ColanR
That's a great goal, but it seems like their adoption of systemd is
counterproductive to it. That init system seems to have created a lot of extra
vulnerabilities. [1]

[1] [https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/167721/what-
are...](https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/167721/what-are-the-
security-implications-of-systemd-compared-to-systemv-init)

~~~
readme
What does systemd have to do with reproducible builds, beyond the fact that it
also consists of binaries that could possibly be built in a reproducible way?

